# Maj (ret'd) Graham William Denniston, 1958-2019



## dimsum (30 May 2019)

One of the nicest people I've ever met.  He was constantly smiling and laughing at work.



> Graham Denniston, age 61, of Courtenay, British Columbia passed away suddenly on Saturday May 25, 2019. Graham was born February 19, 1958 in Cornwall, Ontario to parents William and Tilly Denniston.
> 
> Graham played football throughout high school in Woodstock, Ontario and went on to get his degree from Western University. Shortly after he enlisted in the Royal Canadian Armed Forces where he became a Navigator on the Aurora. His career spanned over 36 years in several positions before retiring in 2018 as Major Graham Denniston. Survived by his wife Jo-Ann, children Brian (Tina), Alicia (Sean), Ashley (Sean), Michael (Kate) and grandchildren Zoe, Brooke and Halle, mother Tilly, nieces Jen and Taylor, and nephew Jacob. Predeceased by his father William and his sister Allison Wood. A Celebration of Life will be held this Sunday June 2nd at CFB Comox, please check Piercy's Funeral Home website below for exact details.
> 
> Fond memories and expressions of sympathy may be shared at www.PiercysMtWashingtonFuneral.com for the Denniston family.



https://www.dignitymemorial.com/obituaries/courtenay-bc/graham-denniston-8724914?fbclid=IwAR272mthcxdaob7syp6QN_mMWnahahS2aRVj6tzDV2_JpAvbyV6HoAJKw4w


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (30 May 2019)

RIP Graham, you were one of the nicest person I’ve work with.


----------



## OldSolduer (31 May 2019)

RIP sir


----------



## ameriling (18 Jun 2019)

RIP Graham. You will always be remembered.


----------

